# Zen A60 Mobile 3G Dual sim



## pankaj. (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi,

Ok today i saw this review section and thought i should share my mobile experience for this Indian manufacture .

Zen A60 Mobile 3G Dual sim

Build quality : Good
Color : White ONLY
1st Sim : 3g +2G (wcdma)
2nd SIM : 2G/GPRS
Processor : MTK 6268
Video Call : Yes
Touch Screen : No , Type pad
Can use as 3g Modem through usb: Yes without problem ,need to download pcsuite of cg555 from website 
Can use 3g net using bluetooth : Yes
Can stream you tube video : yes very smooth
Opera mini 4:Yes
Video : 3gp and mpg , no avi ,mp4
Rear Camera  : 3.2  MP  2048 x 1536  Pixels  ( See below Detail ) , Not good an nokia mobiles but better than samsung mobile of same range.
Front Camera : qvga
Video Recording : 720x480 (D1) See below Detail
Can use as webcam : Yes
Can use as usb disk : Yes
PictBridge : Yes

Battery backup : 3-4 days normal use both sim on , 3g Battery life 2-3 hr if battery is full and blue-tooth is on , 
Price (when i purchase) 3450 with 4 gb card.
Drop by hand till now : 6 time No injury working fine 
3G Service provider used by me : BSNL (Model recognized by bsnl)
2G used by me : Videocon ,airtel 

I m surprised the make of Indian manufactures and this is really good as i heard horror stories of micromax and spice.


Video File info

General
Complete name                    : D:\test.3gp
Format                           : MPEG-4
Format profile                   : 3GPP Media Release 4
Codec ID                         : 3gp4
File size                        : 2.47 MiB
Duration                         : 6s 938ms
Overall bit rate                 : 2 989 Kbps
Encoded date                     : UTC 2011-04-15 17:25:30
Tagged date                      : UTC 2011-04-15 17:25:30

Video
ID                               : 1
Format                           : MPEG-4 Visual
Format profile                   : Simple@L1
Format settings, BVOP            : Yes
Format settings, QPel            : No
Format settings, GMC             : No warppoints
Format settings, Matrix          : Default (H.263)
Codec ID                         : 20
Duration                         : 6s 938ms
Bit rate mode                    : Variable
Bit rate                         : 2 946 Kbps
Width                            : 720 pixels
Height                           : 480 pixels
Display aspect ratio             : 3:2
Frame rate mode                  : Variable
Frame rate                       : 19.893 fps
Minimum frame rate               : 10.139 fps
Maximum frame rate               : 20.101 fps
Standard                         : NTSC
Color space                      : YUV
Bit depth                        : 8 bits
Scan type                        : Progressive
Compression mode                 : Lossy
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)               : 0.428
Stream size                      : 2.44 MiB (99%)
Language                         : English
Encoded date                     : UTC 2011-04-15 17:25:30
Tagged date                      : UTC 2011-04-15 17:25:30

Audio
ID                               : 6
Format                           : AMR
Format/Info                      : Adaptive Multi-Rate
Format profile                   : Narrow band
Codec ID                         : samr
Duration                         : 6s 880ms
Bit rate mode                    : Constant
Bit rate                         : 12.8 Kbps
Channel(s)                       : 1 channel
Sampling rate                    : 8 000 Hz
Bit depth                        : 13 bits
Stream size                      : 10.8 KiB (0%)
Writing library                  : MTK 
Language                         : English



Image Info

Filename - test.jpg
Make - N/A
Model - N/A
Orientation - Top left
XResolution - 72
YResolution - 72
ResolutionUnit - Inch
Software - 550823_7794_V1381
DateTime - 2012.08.25 17:27:25
YCbCrPositioning - Co-Sited
ExifOffset - 188
ExposureTime - 1 seconds
ExposureProgram - Normal program
ISOSpeedRatings - 100
ExifVersion - 0220
ComponentsConfiguration - YCbCr
ExposureBiasValue - 0.00
MeteringMode - Unknown
LightSource - Auto
Flash - Not fired
FlashPixVersion - 0100
ColorSpace - sRGB
ExifImageWidth - 2048
ExifImageHeight - 1536
InteroperabilityOffset - 1646
ExposureMode - Auto
DigitalZoomRatio - 1.00 x
SceneCaptureType - Standard

Maker Note (Vendor): - 

Thumbnail: - 
Compression - 6 (JPG)
Orientation - Top left
XResolution - 72
YResolution - 72
ResolutionUnit - Inch
JpegIFOffset - 0
JpegIFByteCount - 0


thanks


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 25, 2012)

What's its price?


----------



## pankaj. (Aug 27, 2012)

Price (when i purchase) 3450 with 4 gb card

Price (when i purchase) 3450 with 4 gb card


----------

